# Please, help



## aiya (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi! Do anybody have a macro photo on your camera. please send me one of them or more. my Canon is out of order((( I need a photo for my homework (photo courses) in 2 days.  our teacher will check them on "google images". PLEASE!!! I have Canon EOS 650D
my e-mail aigooona@gmail.com


----------



## goooner (Jul 14, 2015)

Good luck with that


----------



## waday (Jul 14, 2015)

+1 to @goooner...

Why not just talk to your teacher about your out-of-order camera?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 14, 2015)

aiya said:


> Hi! Do anybody have a macro photo on your camera. please send me one of them or more. my Canon is out of order((( I need a photo for my homework (photo courses) in 2 days.  our teacher will check them on "google images". PLEASE!!! I have Canon EOS 650D
> my e-mail aigooona@gmail.com


If you're studying photography, you should understand that photographers value their photographs very much like any other tangible item, which people prefer not to give away for free.
Additionally, even if you are prepared to buy an image, I doubt anyone will appreciate you taking credit for their work. Why don't you rent a camera and a lens for a day and spend a couple of hours shooting, I'm sure you'll have a few keepers!


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 14, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> View attachment 105010


Does that count as a macro shot?


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 14, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 105010
> ...



Sure does.

Joe


----------



## sm4him (Jul 14, 2015)




----------

